# Is Dell really that bad?



## cuttlefish (Jan 18, 2007)

Just an observation, but Dell PC's and Laptops seem to account for an abnormally large of posts to TSG or is it just my imagination?

I know In Australia their reputation stinks!

But lots of them around - maybe they are OK?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I have to say that with my job....I am constantly having customers bring in Dell laptops with problems. I see Dell more than any other manufacturer.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

I think you have to take their reputation with a grain of salt. 
Like any manufacturer they make high end and bargain units. The bulk of their business is bargain units which of course means poor quality components that are going to break. Add to that the incredible volume of product they move and the complaints will seem high but is it that big a difference from other manufacturers when you look at it as ratios to units sold? Finally how many Dell customers are first time or novice buyers that are creating problems more experienced users wouldn't run into?


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

My parents have been using a cheap Dell Dimension 1100 for 2 years now and they've never had one single problem. Maybe laptops are different, but I certainly think their desktop's are reliable.


----------



## CTPhil (Jan 5, 2006)

Most Dell complaints seem to be about the software and the company, not the computer itself. I have a Dell that has performed well for 3 1/2 years, and I love it, but the buying experience was a nightmare, customer support is nonexistent, and I have systematically purged the system of Dell software. It would be great if you could buy a unit with nothing installed.


----------



## pcrepairguy (May 6, 2007)

I would say Dell sells more PC and laptops than any other manufaturer so naturally we see more posts.


----------



## briealeida (Jun 3, 2007)

I second that, pcrepairguy.

That's a really important point.

They've been that way:
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20050118-4535.html

Are starting to lose ground but still in charge, I'd say. Following figures relevant for the newest of machines:
http://www.iht.com/articles/2007/04/19/news/dell.php


----------



## Rick1953 (Feb 16, 2002)

Most hardware related problems I've seen have to do with E-Machines.
As for Dell's you can now opt out for the bundled software that comes with them which can cause some headaches for end-users.


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

I heard that dell is now beaten by HP.


----------



## cuttlefish (Jan 18, 2007)

Yep, in Australia, HP used to be the bee's knees but they decided to get in on the mass production sales through one of our retail giants - Hervey Norman.

When you went into one of these shops, it was HP from wall to wall in everything electronic - lasted about six months and then crashed and burned!

A bit of sleuthing revealed that the products were just not up to the usual standards and far too many returns of defects or troublesome products.

Having said that I have a new HP printer and it is brilliant so I can't really make up my mind on HP.


----------



## absolutezero1287 (May 23, 2007)

I have a Dell and it hasn't given me any problems. I just want better performance so I'm planning on building my own PC. 6 grand for their best PC....I don't think so. You save sooo much more money if you build one yourself.


----------



## briealeida (Jun 3, 2007)

Building one yourself is such great experience, too!

So many people are blown away by the fact that I can and have done that.


----------



## absolutezero1287 (May 23, 2007)

One thing I don't get about the parts though is what RAM "timing" is.


----------



## benpari (Mar 29, 2007)

I have a dell desktop that has lasted forever...6 or 7 years. I have reformatted the drive once and added some ram and thats all the fixing it has ever needed.

My dell laptop is a piece of **** though


----------



## cwujcain09 (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi there. I am a Junior in college and my Dad is planning on buying me a laptop this summer to get me through the rest of college, and possibly into graduate school. I was curious to know if any of you had any knowledge on Dell laptops vs. HP laptops. He is looking for the best "deal" and is planning on getting me an extended 3 year accident proof warranty on either machine. I have had Dell's in the past, and am currently using a Dell desktop, but I need a new computer for school. If any of you have any advice on whether a Dell or an HP laptop is a better choice, please let me know. I think his budget is less then 1000.


----------

